# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی >  بازگشتی

## Mobinam

سلام اگه میشه خیلی فوری به سوالم جواب بدین 
برنامه ای که عددی را توسط تابعی از ورودی دریافت کند و توسط تابع دیگر فاکتوریل ان را حساب کرده و توسط تابع سوم خروجی را چاپ کند.

----------

